
Ask HN: Would you be interested in being provided daily option plan entries - marketgod
I currently utilize a system to trade for myself. It has impressive returns and is fairly simple to enter plans.<p>With a developer skill set you would be able to enter the trades automatically and sell whenever you decide. Generally at 100% you want to take profits and keep a contract or two extra to catch the run.<p>The system I use provides entry points similar to this:<p>[PLAN] If BIDU breaks over 264.25 the Jun 15 210.00 Calls can be used. [ 600k on a 3minute chart is required.]<p>In the above case an API call can be written with your brokerage, i.e. Interactive Brokers, to monitor the 3 minute volume, and if it hits 600k while crossing 264.25 purchase, otherwise, wait for the price to increase 25-50 cents to enter.<p>Another entry would be:<p>[PLAN] If BIDU breaks over 264.25 the Jun 15 210.00 Calls can be used. [ Break over 264.25 ]<p>If the stock price goes over 264.25 buy the calls.<p>Would people be interested in a system which provides plans but doesn&#x27;t get you into them automatically. I currently provide consulting privately however the people are at work and miss many trades, which lowers the effectiveness of the strategy.
======
icedchai
I’d be interested. I have my brokerage web site open most of the day at work.

~~~
marketgod
Follow me, see profile for details.

